# Can't install FireFox On Linux



## DeepsideDragon (Jun 22, 2008)

I cust to install Fire on Linux and i get this error when i try to install it. 
( firefox/firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libpangocairo-1.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ) I not sure what it mean.Can some plz help me.


----------



## PseudoEvolution (Jun 20, 2008)

A lot of people seem to be having this problem with the new FF release. I haven't had this problem so I can't test for myself, but it seems you just need to obtain libpangocairo.

Depending on your distro and architecture, there are different ways to find this.

You could get the source and compile it youself here:
http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libpango1.0-0

I also found Fedora's list: 
http://rpm2html.osmirror.nl/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0.html

It's just a matter of searching for the right one.


----------



## DeepsideDragon (Jun 22, 2008)

I have RedHat fc-6 and i trying to update the pango
I try useing pango-1.21.0 and that not working also
This is what i get when i try to up date it

[[email protected] pango-1.21.0]# ./configure checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p
checking for gawk... gawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnuoldld
checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnuoldld
checking for native Win32... no
checking for gcc... no
checking for cc... no
checking for cl.exe... no
configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
See `config.log' for more details.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

If you want to install source packages (whether just source code, SRPMS, etc) you need to have *gcc* installed. I haven't used a Red Hat based distribution in several years, but *yum* was the command line package manager. I don't know if they've put in a graphical one yet. Whatever they have now, use the package manager to install gcc.


----------



## DeepsideDragon (Jun 22, 2008)

Well still haveing issue with fire fox i have reinstall my linux and now it when i try to intsall the pango-1.21.0 I get a this error

[[email protected] pango-1.21.0]# ./configure
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p
checking for gawk... gawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking for native Win32... no
checking for gcc... gcc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables...
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking for c++... c++
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether c++ accepts -g... yes
checking dependency style of c++... gcc3
checking for a sed that does not truncate output... /bin/sed
checking for grep that handles long lines and -e... /bin/grep
checking for egrep... /bin/grep -E
checking for ld used by gcc... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking for /usr/bin/ld option to reload object files... -r
checking for BSD-compatible nm... /usr/bin/nm -B
checking whether ln -s works... yes
checking how to recognize dependent libraries... pass_all
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
checking for ANSI C header files... yes
checking for sys/types.h... yes
checking for sys/stat.h... yes
checking for stdlib.h... yes
checking for string.h... yes
checking for memory.h... yes
checking for strings.h... yes
checking for inttypes.h... yes
checking for stdint.h... yes
checking for unistd.h... yes
checking dlfcn.h usability... yes
checking dlfcn.h presence... yes
checking for dlfcn.h... yes
checking how to run the C++ preprocessor... c++ -E
checking for g77... g77
checking whether we are using the GNU Fortran 77 compiler... yes
checking whether g77 accepts -g... yes
checking the maximum length of command line arguments... 98304
checking command to parse /usr/bin/nm -B output from gcc object... ok
checking for objdir... .libs
checking for ar... ar
checking for ranlib... ranlib
checking for strip... strip
checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no
checking for gcc option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if gcc PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if gcc static flag -static works... yes
checking if gcc supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the gcc linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no
checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking whether stripping libraries is possible... yes
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... no
configure: creating libtool
appending configuration tag "CXX" to libtool
checking for ld used by c++... /usr/bin/ld
checking if the linker (/usr/bin/ld) is GNU ld... yes
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking for c++ option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if c++ PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if c++ static flag -static works... yes
checking if c++ supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the c++ linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
appending configuration tag "F77" to libtool
checking if libtool supports shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build shared libraries... yes
checking whether to build static libraries... no
checking for g77 option to produce PIC... -fPIC
checking if g77 PIC flag -fPIC works... yes
checking if g77 static flag -static works... yes
checking if g77 supports -c -o file.o... yes
checking whether the g77 linker (/usr/bin/ld) supports shared libraries... yes
checking dynamic linker characteristics... GNU/Linux ld.so
checking how to hardcode library paths into programs... immediate
checking for some Win32 platform... no
checking for perl5... no
checking for perl... perl
checking for X... libraries /usr/X11R6/lib, headers /usr/X11R6/include
checking whether -R must be followed by a space... neither works
checking for gethostbyname... yes
checking for connect... yes
checking for remove... yes
checking for shmat... yes
checking for IceConnectionNumber in -lICE... yes
checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config
checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
checking for FONTCONFIG... yes
checking for FREETYPE... yes
checking for XFT... Package xrender was not found in the pkg-config search path.Perhaps you should add the directory containing `xrender.pc'
to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
No package 'xrender' found
no
no
checking Carbon/Carbon.h usability... no
checking Carbon/Carbon.h presence... no
checking for Carbon/Carbon.h... no
checking for CAIRO... Package cairo was not found in the pkg-config search path.Perhaps you should add the directory containing `cairo.pc'
to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
No package 'cairo' found
no
no
checking for GLIB... Requested 'glib-2.0 >= 2.14.0' but version of GLib is 2.4.0no
configure: error:
*** Glib 2.14.0 or better is required. The latest version of
*** Glib is always available from ftp://ftp.gtk.org/.

Then i try install the glib-2.15.4 Tha i get this 

[[email protected] glib-2.15.4]# ./configure
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking whether build environment is sane... yes
checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p
checking for gawk... gawk
checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu
checking for the BeOS... no
checking for Win32... no
checking for Mac OS X Carbon support... checking for style of include used by make... GNU
checking for gcc... gcc
checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out
checking whether the C compiler works... yes
checking whether we are cross compiling... no
checking for suffix of executables...
checking for suffix of object files... o
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... none needed
checking dependency style of gcc... gcc3
checking how to run the C preprocessor... gcc -E
no
checking whether to enable garbage collector friendliness... no
checking whether to disable memory pools... no
checking for gcc... (cached) gcc
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed
checking dependency style of gcc... (cached) gcc3
checking for c++... c++
checking whether we are using the GNU C++ compiler... yes
checking whether c++ accepts -g... yes
checking dependency style of c++... gcc3
checking for gcc... (cached) gcc
checking whether we are using the GNU C compiler... (cached) yes
checking whether gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes
checking for gcc option to accept ISO C89... (cached) none needed
checking dependency style of gcc... (cached) gcc3
checking whether gcc and cc understand -c and -o together... yes
checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
checking for special C compiler options needed for large files... no
checking for _FILE_OFFSET_BITS value needed for large files... 64
checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config
configure: error: *** pkg-config too old; version 0.16 or better required.

Is there a way i can update erverything on linux


----------



## dragonember (Jan 31, 2006)

yum update (this will update any packages on your computer that can be and should resolve the problem) before you do this I suggest you add the livna repository if you haven't already. if you are using a different third party repo just do yum update

to add livna (if you haven't) as root:

rpm -ivh http://rpm.livna.org/livna-release-6.rpm
rpm --import http://rpm.livna.org/RPM-LIVNA-GPG-KEY


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

As root, run (drop the quotes):

"yum -y install pango.i386"

If you are running a 64 bit version run instead:

yum -y install pango.x86_64

If you need other libraries run:

yum list | grep -i <libraryYouNeed>

This will list the libraries real name. Then run the "yum -y install <LibraryName>". The "grep -i" means ignore the upper or lower case requirements. Yum will install library dependencies if necessary.


----------



## DeepsideDragon (Jun 22, 2008)

I like to say thanks for all the help but I still can get it install i did the ran yum and update all the package on my linux.And i found out i don't have FC-6 But i really have FC-2.It was a free cd that came with my linux book.But I going to Try another flavor of linux.


----------

